# yester years' buck's



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

*What's your prefered way to display your bucks (trophy or non-trophy)*​
Antler only mount721.88%European mount928.13%Full head & shoulder mount1443.75%Body mount00.00%Cut the antlers off & use them for rattlin' in bigger one's26.25%


----------



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I thought I would take the time to reminice on last years buck and show y'all what I did with it. I decided on making a European skull mount. I have it hanging in my classroom where I teach.

Perhaps this could be a thread where others can share what happened to their yester-year trophies.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted for the full mount, but if its not 550 dollar quality, I really like the skull mounts. I did my last buck that way. Just buried the head for a few months and peeled off what didn't come off. I'd probably invest in the beetles next time, but def like the euro mounts.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Full head mount of my gun buck, european mount of my bow buck.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Shoulder mount.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Definatly shoulder mount...heres my first archery deer


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Anything 130 and under get Europ mount.


----------

